# How to choose a good torch for camping?



## greenlight

Hi, I am new here and just wondering how can I choose a good LED torch for camping, I owned one before, but I thought that it is not bright enough when I used it in the evening, so I want to order a new one, I just found 2 torches on the Internet and both of them seem good.
The first one is 










it seems that it is very bright and powered by 3 AAA batteries, output power is 3.0W, this one is very cheap.
And the second one is 









this one is a solar powered LED torch, it can be charged 6 hours up to 8 hours under sunlight, seems very convenient and environment-friendly, more expensive than the first one.
But I still cannot make my decision because I don't want to buy something useless again. What do you think about them? Can you offer me some professional suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jordan

nice to get you a solar powered torch but make sure where you go there is sunlight, lol.
i have a big Mag Light, couple Electronic Lanturn (had bad experience with gas one)


----------



## happiestcamper

I got the Fenix LD 20*:









*
It can be very bright, so be very careful on the high setting. It uses 2 AA.

I also got the Coleman LED Quad Lantern:










It uses 8 D, but the nice thing is you can pop off one of those sides, and use it for a couple hours. When you return it to the base, it will recharge it.


----------



## JSSML

Happiest where did you find the coleman Lantern? It is exactly what I am looking for?


----------



## happiestcamper

Amazon - though they may have it at Wally World or Target.


----------



## Jordan

least online you might have a better chance and a wider range 
(also possible cheaper prices)


----------



## bikerval

COLEMAN MAX $25 Wallmrt AA batts Will light up house numbers from car.

An excellent, inexpensive flashlight is the Coleman Max for $25 at WallMrt. It's a full sized flashlight that uses AA batts, and will light up a raccoon high in a tree on the far side of the yard. Bright enuff to light up house numbers as you drive down a street. It's button is on the side rather than on the butt. It's made out of lightweight, sturdy, black plastic. The focus isn't so narrow it's useless for walking on a path but projects quite a ways. Nice clean light... no weird dark spots or rings. A very nice flashlight for the money. And I know my flashlights... I probably have well over 200 different LED and LED-ish lights in my collection. Everyone says I have a flashlight fetish.


----------



## bikerval

Oh, and the red lantern is available at Kmart.


----------



## happiestcamper

bikerval said:


> I probably have well over 200 different LED and LED-ish lights in my collection. Everyone says I have a flashlight fetish.


Let me guess - you're a big Debby Boone fan YouTube - Debby Boone - You Light Up My Life :rotflmao1:


----------



## Robberson

no weird dark spots or rings.


----------



## artmart

Robberson.... why the tent link in a flashlight topic? Even the response with Debby Boone is more appropriate because of the "...Light up My Light" relevance.


----------



## woodster

I prefer to travel lite so I use hand cranks, lantern and flashlight (also radio). My base camp (way off road, Mojave Desert) is my SUV and I set up my dome tent next to it. I travel lite because I may backpack on foot for a day or two.


----------

